# hanno preteso di condurre una congiura al chiaro giorno



## retoricabellorica

Hi there,

Having difficulty finding a coherent translation for the following paragraph, although I understand the sense I can't get the english to flow. Preceding the following phrase, the author describes a caffe in Milan in the 1930s, and some of the revolutionary artists who gravitate there.

"Fra l'indifferenza e lo scetticismo di coloro che badano soltanto ai loro traffici e alle loro cabale, in questo piccolo caffe pochi artisti vivi hanno tenuto propositi virili, si sono impegnati ad un contegno austero e coerente, hanno preteso di condurre una congiura al chiaro giorno nello stile delle grandi rivolte morali".

between the indifference and scepticism of those who only take care of their comings and goings, and their cliques, in this small cafe there are a few living artists who hold onto potent aims, committed to an austere and ordered demeanour, they demanded to lead a cabal (perhaps protest?) in the light of day in the style of the great moral revolts. 

thanks


----------



## Lazzini

This is my attempt:

_Despite the indifference and scepticism of those who think only of deals and intrigues, this small cafe contains a few spirited artists of austere and coherent outlook, who have claimed (?) to lead an open campaign in the style of the great moral revolts._

A couple of points:
- the verb _pretendere_ seems to have various meanings, so I'm not sure about _claimed_;
- "who have claimed to lead" would perhaps sound better as "who claim to have led" - but that doesn't really reflect the source.


----------



## retoricabellorica

Hi Lazzini, thanks for your help this phrase has been puzzling me for ages ... perhaps instead of claimed - demanded?


----------



## Peninsular

What about
_Surrounded by the indifference and skepticism of those only interested in their traffics and intrigues, in this small cafe a few living artists promoted potent ideas, undertook to act with austerity and consistency, and tried to organize a plot in the manner of the great moral revolutions.
_?


----------



## retoricabellorica

Grazie a tutte e due ... I used both your suggestions 

 surrounded by the indifference and skepticism of those who think only of their deals and intrigues, in this small cafe a few spirited artists held potent aims, of austere and coherent outlook, they demanded to lead an open campaign in the style of the great moral revolutions.


----------



## Pat (√2)

retoricabellorica said:


> surrounded by the indifference and skepticism of those who think only of their deals and intrigues, in this small cafe a few spirited artists held potent aims, of austere and coherent outlook, they demanded to lead an open campaign in the style of the great moral revolutions.



"Una congiura al chiaro del giorno" non è _open campaign_, ma _open conspiracy/plot.
_L'ossimoro è voluto: è una sorta di citazione storica.
Ho qualche dubbio anche su "potent aims" per "propositi virili"


----------



## retoricabellorica

ciao Pat (scusa non so fare quel simbolo!) ... "open campaign" nel contesto ha senso, perché l'articolo parla dei giovani artisti, morali, bravi (negli anni trenta) che vogliono cambiare il mondo ... "conspiracy" suggerisce qualcosa negativo. Perché hai qualche dubbio su 'potent aims'?


----------



## CPA

Scusate ma si parla di un caffè milanese in piena era fascista. All'epoca lo stile letterario era un tantino roboante. Retorica, a quando risale quel tuo testo?


----------



## retoricabellorica

ciao CPA, si hai ragione parla di un caffe milanese nel 1931. Edoardo Persico (lo scrittore) era cmq anti-fascista.


----------



## CPA

Sì, ho visto, ma lo stile letterario era _molto _diverso da quello di oggi.


----------



## Pat (√2)

retoricabellorica said:


> "open campaign" nel contesto ha senso, perché l'articolo parla dei giovani artisti, morali, bravi (negli anni trenta) che vogliono cambiare il mondo ... "conspiracy" suggerisce qualcosa negativo. Perché hai qualche dubbio su 'potent aims'?



Ciao 

a) "Congiura al chiaro del giorno" risale al Risorgimento italiano, quando i patrioti "cospiravano" per liberare e unificare l'Italia. Un patriota disse che le congiure dovevano essere "al chiaro del giorno", cioè che si doveva combattere apertamente per i propri ideali. In inglese "open conspiracy" non avrebbe senso?

b) Secondo me, qui "virili" ha un significato vicino a "coraggiosi".


----------



## london calling

Pat, H.G. Wells wrote an essay called "The Open Conspiracy" - whether or not he meant the same as the Italian patriots I don't know, however.


----------



## Pat (√2)

london calling said:


> Pat, H.G. Wells wrote an essay called "The Open Conspiracy" - whether or not he meant the same as the Italian patriots I don't know, however.



Non so se possa bastare un "approfondimento" di tre minuti  ma, anche se è un altro tipo di conspiracy, secondo me può andare: "But unlike conspiracies in general this widening protest and conspiracy against established things would, by its very nature, go on in the daylight, and it would be willing to accept participation and help from every quarter. It would, in fact, become an "Open Conspiracy," a necessary, naturally evolved conspiracy, to adjust our dislocated world."


----------



## retoricabellorica

grazie London calling e Pat ... perhaps "courageous ideals"? instead of "potent aims" ... your right I think it sounds better in the context. I'm still not convinced of open conspiracy (it just sounds clunky), however, it makes total sense with the background of the Risorgimento (and even Wells!).


----------



## Odysseus54

My attempt:


Amongst ( or 'surrounded by' ) the indifference and scepticism of those who only care about their business dealings and their intrigues, a few spirited artists in this small cafe' held (their) manly resolutions,  committed themselves to an austere and steadfast stance, had the ambition to carry out a conspiracy in the open, in the style of the great moral revolts.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao, retorica e tutti 

Per "propositi virili" mi sembra ok il "manly resolutions" proposto da Odysseus.

"Conspiracy in the open", come proposto da Ody, ti suona meglio?


----------



## Alessandrino

IMHO, neither _demand _nor _claim_ can translate this meaning of _pretendere_ here. It's something more similar to _purport_ actually, although Lazzini's _try _might work as well.


----------



## Alessandrino

√2 said:


> "Conspiracy in the open" ti suona meglio?


What about _overt conspiracy_?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Alessandrino, "conspiracy in the open" l'ha proposto Odysseus: ho dimenticato di specificarlo nel mio post


----------



## london calling

Alessandrino said:


> What about _overt conspiracy_?


A me suona molto meglio di "conspiracy in the open".


----------



## Peninsular

conspiracy in the light of day?


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> A me suona molto meglio di "conspiracy in the open".




Pure a me..   E per "hanno preteso" , magari "aspired".

The other issue that kept me thinking is what past one should use - not knowing the context, I took a shot in the dark, but I can't really think of a context where the present perfect would be warranted.  Who is the writer talking about ?

Third - "coerente" as a moral quality.  I am not sure that "consistent" is the best translation to render the Italian meaning.  But I would like to have it confirmed.


----------



## london calling

Avevo perso di vista la frase dell'O.P.. Eccola:

"Fra l'indifferenza e lo scetticismo di coloro che badano soltanto ai loro traffici e alle loro cabale, in questo piccolo caffe pochi artisti vivi hanno tenuto propositi virili, si sono impegnati ad un contegno austero e coerente, hanno preteso di condurre una congiura al chiaro giorno nello stile delle grandi rivolte morali".

Dunque Ody: ci vuole il past tense, secondo me, _demanded_ non mi piace per _hanno preteso di_ e se per _contegno_ si intende _comportamento_ si può utilizzare _consistent_ - e.g. consistent (pattern of) behaviour - .....vediamo un po'. Una traduzione molto libera potrebbe essere:

_...they pledged themselves to keeping up an air of austere dignity and upright morals and made no secret of their conspiratorial intent......_


----------



## Alessandrino

london calling said:


> _...they pledged themselves to keeping up an air of austere dignity and upright morals and made no secret of their conspiratorial intent......_


Mmmhhh... scelta interessante. Parlo di _hanno preteso_ _di_ tradotto con _made no secret_ _of_. Può funzionare, ma non sono sicuro che sia questa l'accezione di _pretendere_ in questo contesto. 

È sempre difficile tradurre questo significato di _pretendere_. Per questo motivo prima ho scritto che è più simile a _purport_ che a _claim/demand_. Anche se neanche _purport _può funzionare qui, o no?


----------



## london calling

Ale, I didn't translate _hanno preteso di condurre_ on purpose.  It's very difficult to get the idea across without it sounding like a translation and to be honest (sorry people) I can't say I particularly like any of the suggestions made so far, for that very reason. I think "purport" would create a similar problem for me when trying to translate the sentence!

Anyway, retorica can decide what he/she thinks is best.


----------



## Peninsular

I'm going to have another go! What about...
_In the midst of the indifference and skepticism of those interested only in their dealings and intrigues, in this small cafe a few dauntless artists advocated potent ideas, undertook to act with austerity and consistency, and attempted to openly organize a plot in the manner of the great moral revolutions._


----------



## Odysseus54

Il problema di 'pretesero' - pardon, 'hanno preteso' - e' che il verbo si usa per lo piu' nel senso di 'lay a claim on something' , 'demand to do something' e simili.

Chi sono costoro ? che cosa e' successo dopo che 'hanno preteso' ?  Se si sapesse questo credo che potremmo essere piu' precisi.  Se, per esempio, costoro 'hanno preteso' e dopo un paio di settimane 'sono stati arrestati', l'  'attempted' di Peninsula andrebbe benissimo.  Se invece le cose sono andate meglio, il significato potrebbe essere piu' simile al mio 'aspired'.

Si puo' sapere di chi e cosa stiamo parlando ?

Bell'esercizio, comunque


----------



## london calling

Ody, dal primo post:

_Preceding the following phrase, the author describes a caffe in Milan in the 1930s, and some of the revolutionary artists who gravitate there.
_
Quindi parliamo di questi artisti rivoluzionari. Sarebbe interessante sapere se è un romanzo o un fatto realmente accaduto, retorica.
_
Demand/lay a claim_ è la traduzione "da dizionario", ma non sono per niente convinta (come anche voi) che sia questo il significato. La pretesa secondo me è quella di "cospirare" alla luce del giorno (una contraddizione in termini voluta, ovviamente), è una sfida all'establishment, per cui come dici tu sarebbe utile sapere che cosa succede dopo a questi signori per poter suggerire una traduzione consona. Ammetto che la mia di traduzione, molto libera, era a tutti gli effetti un atto di vigliaccheria.

Comunque sì, bell'esercizio


----------



## Alessandrino

london calling said:


> Ody, dal primo post:
> 
> _Preceding the following phrase, the author describes a caffe in Milan in the 1930s, and some of the revolutionary artists who gravitate there.
> _
> Quindi parliamo di questi artisti rivoluzionari. Sarebbe interessante sapere se è un romanzo o un fatto realmente accaduto, retorica.
> _
> Demand/lay a claim_ è la traduzione "da dizionario", ma non sono per niente convinta (come anche voi) che sia questo il significato. La pretesa secondo me è quella di "cospirare" alla luce del giorno (una contraddizione in termini voluta, ovviamente), è una sfida all'establishment, per cui come dici tu sarebbe utile sapere che cosa succede dopo a questi signori per poter suggerire una traduzione consona. Ammetto che la mia di traduzione, molto libera, era a tutti gli effetti un atto di vigliaccheria.
> 
> Comunque sì, bell'esercizio


Bella considerazione! Mi hai fatto venire in mente un'altra perifrasi (forse un po' lunghetta):

[...]_to the point that they went as far as to ... _[continuare a piacimento tra _plot_/_overt conspiracy_/e via dicendo...].

Che ne dite?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Buongiorno!

L'OP, è vero! 

Secondo me, "hanno preteso di condurre un congiura al chiaro giorno" è bruttarello anche in italiano (forse non lo era negli anni '30: per fortuna non c'ero...).
Qui (artisti rivoluzionari in epoca fascista) vedo bene due possibili significati di "pretendere":
- rivendicare il diritto di- (ma anche no, ripensandoci...)
- aspirare a-
- volere a ogni costo ?


----------



## retoricabellorica

ciao tutti - che bella discussione!

Ok, quest'articolo parla di artisti veri (Renato Birolli e Aligi Sassu) e di un vero caffe che fu un meeting place durante il periodo di fascismo per artisti, filosofi ecc. che erano cmq contro (o almeno volevano discussione aperta) la politica dominante. Pochi mesi dopo lo scrittore (Edoardo Persico) e` morto di un infarto. Eventualmente Aligi Sassu fu imprigionato per le sue attività antifasciste nel 1937, sei anni dopo la pubblicazione di quest'articolo. Così secondo me 'aspired' funziona meglio in questo contesto, perché a questo punto (1931) l'idea di rivoluzione era soltanto un concetto. 

"surrounded by the indifference and skepticism of those who think only of their dealings and intrigues, in this small cafe a few spirited artists held onto courageous ideals, austere and consistent in their outlook, they aspired to organise an 'open campaign' in the style of the great moral revolutions."

Penso di usare 'open campaign' con una nota che spiega il significato di questo per la storia italiana ...

Sorry that I haven't referenced each of you in my response because I have taken/ been inspired by each of you  Despite his somewhat overblown style, Edoardo Persico is really one of my favourite italian writers/ critics - you cannot fault him for his passion!

retorica


----------

